# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an interview with Nick Wolfe



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 67

The always sultry "Ghostess with the Mostest" makes another appearance for our Valentine's Day BIG SCARY NEWS, plus an interview with bodypainter and makeup artist Nick Wolfe. It's the most dangerous (and sexy) 30 minutes in the Haunt Industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

